
Cold Email Opening Lines for Sales Leads - preetish
http://blog.teamwave.com/2016/03/31/21-cold-email-opening-lines-that-will-make-your-sales-leads-warm/
======
RankingMember
Yikes, the "What if I told you.../What if I tell you.../How would you feel..."
ones are terrible. Those would be an automatic delete for me just because they
sound spammy right off the bat.

~~~
dhimes
I agree, but keep in mind the real question isn't "does this work for you?"
but "does it work for a large enough number of people to be useful?"

~~~
notahacker
See also: Buzzfeed

I find their style of headline verges on insulting my intelligence, but
they've gone to great lengths to statistically prove I'm not the average
person.

------
Disruptive_Dave
"9) “I’ve been following your blog and social media updates for quite a
sometime and there is one thing that would be nice to discuss with you.”

Yes, here, take all my money, you've bested me with your sales copywriting and
social engineering.

------
qznc
All of these example are an easy insta-kill for me, especially if the
placeholders like "problem" are filled generically. What bothers me more are
personalized mails like this one:

Hi <my first name>,

Just curious what your impression of <product> is so far. Are there any
technical issues you've come across which could be blocking you? Do you/your
team have a particular project in mind, or are you just trying to keep up with
the latest in <our technology>?

-<sender first name>

I have to think twice, if this is really auto/mass mail. This probably
converts much better than the article's lines, but is also a different case.

------
klint
I get dozens of emails like these every day and they drive me nuts. I wish
people would get straight to the point rather than waste my time padding out
the top of their emails with disingenuous small talk.

~~~
Gustomaximus
This a million times for sales calls. I like to be polite if they get through.
They tend to mince about the point with niceties or building up to what they
are selling. I'll even say "I can hear this is a sales pitch, please get to
the point' They rarely do and then close the call. If they got to the point in
15-20 seconds they have the best chance of me deciding if it's interesting or
not.

------
tizzdogg
I'd recommend running them by someone for whom English is a first language
before using any of these.

------
650REDHAIR
My personal favorite is "Holy shit!" followed by

"Holy shit I can't believe you opened this!"

------
stesch
Cold e-mail? That's just spam. Stop mailing me just because I have a
(private!) website.

------
CaptSpify
tl;dr: Start off with personal info

Most of these I'd still trash anyway, but I would at least take a second since
they differentiated themselves from spam

------
rdlecler1
Summary -- There are two themes here: appealing to someone's (1) vanity or (2)
pain.

------
yoctonaut
With the title "Cold Email Opening Lines," I was half-expecting things like "I
don't care if you live or die," or "Millennia from now, when the sun engulfs
the earth, nothing we do now will have mattered. Buy my service."

~~~
david-given
I might actually _read_ that last one!

But, frankly, they lost me at the title of the post. Anyone who calls me a
'lead' is someone I probably have no interest in talking to.

